

How much is a quarter cup of butter? - astrocat
https://www.google.com/#q=how%20much%20is%20a%20quarter%20cup%20of%20butter

======
astrocat
dug into this following
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8430412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8430412)

what I find fascinating here is that this query appears to show a "knowledge
box" result based purely on the content of some site (the answer is a direct
quote of the allrecipes page referenced) which leads to the question: can this
be gamed? As in, can pages be created with content that leads google to
believe it holds the answer to some question posed in natural language? It's
interesting that the page quoted also contains a more appropriate response:
"1/4 cup of butter = 57 g" but this is not used for some reason (perhaps
simply because it comes further down in the page flow?). Even more interesting
that a more specific search for "how much is a quarter cup of butter in grams"
does not yield a knowledge box result, but rather gives the quoted page as the
top search result.

Does anyone have examples of Google providing knowledge box results that are
clearly the result of someone attempting to trick google into treating some
snippet as a knowledge fact when it isn't?

